# Phone calls/texts within Spain and to UK



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

I will be moving to Santiago De Comp. in Galicia at the end of May.:clap2:

I know I have to get a Spanish SIM card and new number when I arrive but I was wondering what is the best way to get cheap phone calls within Spain and also texts and calls back to the UK? My Spanish friend said that packages in Spain are not the same as UK.

Also, as I cannot get my new number until I am in Spain, what is the best/cheapest way of telling my contacts about new number once received?

I will be using email to keep in touch but I have some elderly relatives and friends who are not on the internet so Skype and email is not possible.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Best wishes

FR


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Frangorock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to Santiago De Comp. in Galicia at the end of May.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi & Welcome!

For mobile I can recommend HITS mobile (google them), who are very cheap for UK compared to most.

Have you thought about a VOIP telephone service in your house? I use VOIPTALK and pay a fiver a month for about 1000 minutes to any landline in the world! Whats more you can have a Spanish inbound landline number AND if you wish a local geographical number for the UK making it cheap for your relatives to call. You can choose the area code for your UK number making it even more memorable for the elderly relatives. I have a special extra number for my mum to call thats local to her, so she jsut has to dial the 6 digit number!

What´s more, you can use it with a physical phone (IP phone, or a normal phone with an adapter that plugs into your router) so it works the same as a landline and can be used even if your PC is off! 

Definately worth checking out those options. Hope this helps!


----------



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Steve,

Thank you very much for that quick reply, I best get researching. What do you mean by your Mum just has to dial the 6 digit number? 

Apologies, I'm rather tired and being stupid.

FR


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Frangorock said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Thank you very much for that quick reply, I best get researching. What do you mean by your Mum just has to dial the 6 digit number?
> 
> ...


jeje

I mean that for her my landline number is local to the town she lives (shes forgetful) so she doesnt need spanish codes, doesnt even need national UK codes, she just dials me as if I was her next door neighbour! Ideal if you want your lederly reltives to be able to contact you... For example... if they Live in Mancester you can have an 0161 number... or Bolton an 01204 number etc etc


----------



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello again,

Right I've had a look and Voiptalk and it looks ace. So does that mean I have to get an IP phone and I preume I will have to get broadband at my new home before I can connect?

Can't really sit in a cafe chatting away to my mac all day?

Thanks for your help, it's brilliant.

Best wishes

FR


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Frangorock said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Right I've had a look and Voiptalk and it looks ace. So does that mean I have to get an IP phone and I preume I will have to get broadband at my new home before I can connect?
> 
> ...


Yep... buy an IP phone.. I use the siemens ones, they are great. Plug it into your router (not PC or mac) and away you go. So you will need broadband,

I use it and its fantastic. You can add on or take off services as you want!

PLUS... you get a free 0843 number (give this to everyone you dont like, like banks etc because you earn money from every incoming call jajaja)


----------



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanking you once again, things are starting to make sense at last and I have passed on your info to another couple of friends living abroad. You are a star.

fr


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Frangorock said:


> Thanking you once again, things are starting to make sense at last and I have passed on your info to another couple of friends living abroad. You are a star.
> 
> fr


Muchas gracias! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## nelsonRFC82 (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually still have my UK phone as well as a Spanish one and actually find texting UK is cheaper from my UK phone (10p with O2). The problem is, if someone was to phone me it actually costs me money to answer, hence the need for a Spanish sim. I actually have Movistar but from what I have seen Hits probably offer better value than Movistar....apathy has stopped me changing so far!

In terms of phoning UK, VOIP is good as well as option of webcams etc.

There are also website that offer access codes for cheap international calls (approx 2p per min) such as 0044 (if phoning from Spain) or Justcall (if phonin from UK). Buying calling cards also offer good value.


----------

